# CCD Article



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

a snippit...

Of the perceived causes of losses starvation and poor queens were the most commonly identified. This is surprising, as both are manageable threats, suggesting a misdiagnosis of problems, a need to change management practices, and/or improved extension delivery methods.

tecumseh:
thanks for the link tom. quite an excellent little article. it is curious that an ambient temperature link is noted in the article (what do you think about that?).


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

I found the US Map listing CCD interesting. It almost makes me want to form a thought of what I think could be a problem. But, Not wanting to be beat up bad on here I want..... But thanks, I read as much as possible about CCD and these findings where interesting............


----------

